# Hypnotherapy and exhaustion



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hello everyone! I am usually at the IBS BB but someone suggested I repost this question here. Do any of you do Mike's hypnotherapy tapes, or another hypnosis program? If so can we compare notes?I am on the second session of Mike's tapes (side three, about the basket with parcels and the spinning wheel). I find that I go into a deep sleep after finishing the tape, often during it. Afterwards for the rest of the day I cannot properly wake up. I have profound fatigue, actually, it's exhaustion, anyway, and this is just making it worse. My speech gets very slurred and my brain stops working when I'm tired, and it is very marked after the tapes. I find it hard to walk about also. Basically, exhausted.However, I'm not prepared to give up listening to the tapes. I have tried using them at different times of the day to no avail. I suppose the obvious answer is to do it in the evening, but that's generally when my pain is worse and I can't relax then. Any suggestions anyone, or can you share any similar experiences? Thanks, Susan


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2000)

Hi,I've tried tapes for other things but not relaxation. I have been thinking about it though. I do meditate, which is basically the same idea, and I too, am wore out and groggy for hours afterward. I take cool showers and drink coffe (which I know I'm not suppose to) It always seems to be a matter of chosing between the lesser of 2 evils.Lori Ann


----------

